# Europe VS North America Mountain



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd try to do it. Innsbruck Austria is supposed to be the shit. Switzerland has plenty of goods too. Not too mention France or Italy...


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I'd try to do it. Innsbruck Austria is supposed to be the shit. Switzerland has plenty of goods too. Not too mention France or Italy...


Killclimbz is bang on right here.. The tyrol area around innsbruck is an endless chain of big mountains with huge resorts (Of course theres some small ones too :-D). Austria rules the afterskiing and a personal favorite of mine is arlberg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dkbPGC2iBg.. 

Switzerland/Italy and France also have some awesome resorts with a lot of different areas depending on what kind of riding you're into..

Switzerland is on the pricey side since they're not a member of the european union. They have set their prices a little higher. I always wanted to try Laax in switzerland..

I have the same dilemma as you about going to US/BC/CA. If you have the chance i would say go for it.. I know i would.

/Cheers Snoopy


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I've just come back from there (St Anton am Arlberg). Insane apres - riding down the hill in the dark after 4 hours in the Moosewirt.. fk me, barely remember it!!

My friends think North America (Whister/Colorado) is better for riding and resort. The Americans we met there, thought Austria blew America away, particularly for the partying. I guess the grass is always greener 

I've only been to a few resorts in France/Austria so my experience is limited. But there's some awesome stuff to ride in the Alps.

I'm pretty sure a lot of Resonance was shot in the Alps (Laax, Les Crosets, etc) if you've seen that.


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

Crazy Kangaroo is my favorite in St Anton.. SO SO dangerous getting down from there depending on how s***faced you are :laugh:..

/Cheers


----------

